# How To adjust Governor on Honda gx160



## Robbo123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi 
How do you adjust the governor on a gx160
thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Your are going to have to obtain a repair manual I believe and they are not free. They are a "tool". 

Will also need to find/borrow/buy a cycle meter.

Generators are real touchy on gov settings. The cycles have to be right on the money or you will "burn" up stuff as the cycles will be off.

BG


----------



## Robbo123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok thanks for you help i will see if i can get those things


----------

